# Online clips



## Andrew Green (May 18, 2006)

Can anyone point me too some online clips which show a good representation of kenpo?  I'm fairly ignorant on the subject and my quick search didn't turn up much except for some demos with a very serious case of big attack and freeze syndrome...


----------



## dubljay (May 18, 2006)

Here's one place to start

http://www.kenpotalk.com/res_videos.htm


----------



## JamesB (May 18, 2006)

Mr Jason Bugg's site: "at the movies"

http://ikenpo.com/at_the_movies.html

Mr Larry Tatum's "tip of the week" series

http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html

Mr Joshua Ryer's "on the mat" series

http://unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 3, 2006)

This is more the sort of thing I was looking for:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 3, 2006)

I enjoy the tortuous workings of your twisted mind, Andrew. You didn't want to see the technical game of classical kenpo; you just wanted to know if we beat on each other in training. Some more than others; some not at all.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 3, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I enjoy the tortuous workings of your twisted mind, Andrew. You didn't want to see the technical game of classical kenpo; you just wanted to know if we beat on each other in training. Some more than others; some not at all.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave



Beating on each other is quite technical 

Besides, seeing static drills is one thing, seeing it in action is another.


----------

